# Need Campground In Hermiston, Or



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Need to identify a place for a one night stay in Hermiston, OR. It is a leg on our trip to Yellowstone this August. Just need a safe/clean place to get 30amps so I can sleep with the A/C on a hot august night!

Any suggestions?

I have found a couple places online but am afraid to book (don't want to pull my outback into an RV park that has "permanent" resident kind of environment).
Pioneer RV Park
Tom Able Farms RV Park

Based on my schedule/trip plan the stay has to be in or near Hermiston.

Thx in advance
Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's going to be a tough one, Danny.

It's not like Hermiston is a 'destination' location (unless it's watermelon season







). We stopped there for gas on our way over to Wallowa Lake last summer, and it's just a whole lot of nothing!

If you could make it over closer to the Idaho border, there are a lot of choices along the Snake river. I would think that Pendleton or LaGrande would offer many more options.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

There's a casino on the east side of Pendleton


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry Dan...we don't get out that way.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

How about you make the long haul day to Farewell Bend State Park? It's ~350 miles from PDX (6-7 hours driving time) and a very pleasant place to stop, from what I've heard. It's on I84 on the Oregon/Idaho border.

Chet.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Our plan is to leave after work on a friday, get a head start into the gorge. Need to limit the leg to about 3hrs of driving or so, I could push a little further than Hermiston, but not much. Need to get at least as far as Hermiston.

Here is the plan:

Friday, PDX - Hermiston ~180 miles
Sat, Hermiston - TwinFalls ~380 miles
Sun, TwinFalls - Yellowstone ~300 miles
Stay 5 nights in Yellowstone!!
Friday, Yellowstone - Coeur D Alene ~500 miles
3 Nights at Silverwood theme park!
Monday, Coeur D Alene - Cove Palisades ~400 miles
3 Nights at Cove Palisades.
Thurs, Cove Palisades - PDX ~130 miles

Thx
Danny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew....

That is a great trip you have planned. Let the camping and good weather begin!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That sounds like a great trip, Danny.
You are really going to be covering some ground!









When are you going to be in Coeur D Alene?
We are going to be at Farragut S.P. on Lake Pend Oreille - also doing the Silverwood Theme Park thing - arriving 8/6 - departing 8/11.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Aug 18/19/20 are the nights in Silverwood. So it looks like we are few weeks behind ya.

The other plus is that we are meeting friends in Cove Palisades, they are bringing their 24' patio boat. Do some water tubing, etc!









I need to check out the Farragut S.P., never heard of it.

Thx
Danny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Aug 18/19/20 are the nights in Silverwood. So it looks like we are few weeks behind ya.
> 
> The other plus is that we are meeting friends in Cove Palisades, they are bringing their 24' patio boat. Do some water tubing, etc!
> 
> ...


I can not help with Hermiston but Farragut is a USFS camp ground about 10 miles from Silverwood. Were you planning to stay at Silverwood? They have full hook up sites and a hop and a skip to the park so lunch can be in the trailer instead of the park priced food but the campground is nothing to write home about, just a place to have the trailer and sleep so you are close to the park.

Farragut is a nice secluded campground and I think there are about 20 sites with water and electric but no sewer and maybe 40 without hookups. There is a dump station at the campground.

Have fun.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Yup staying in the Silverwood RV Park. Should make for a nice convenience. Do you think the drive from Yellowstone to Coeur D Alene is reasonable, I estimate it at about 500 miles but have never traveled the road before (mountain grades, etc).

Thx much
Danny


----------

